# Exploration of International Options



## Null (Feb 24, 2021)

I am looking for attorneys in the following countries. I am seeking legal advice regarding expatriating all of my services out of the US. I have created a document outlining the problems that the Kiwi Farms, 1776, and myself face in the US (or are likely to face in the near future). It has about 20 questions.

I am willing to compensate people for their time at their hourly rate and I would prefer detailed answers. This is not a favor, I am wanting to pay people for good and thorough information, preferably backed with citations of real cases, statutes, and constitutional provisions. They must have some web presence and be able to verify they are licensed to practice law in their country because I need to outline things which are confidential in order for them to fully understand what I need.

The countries are:
Czechia
Estonia
Finland
Ireland
Netherlands
Norway
Poland
Russia (esp. Kaliningrad)
Serbia
Bulgaria

Please have them email <jcmoon@pm.me>, or email me with their contact information. Thanks.


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm just going to lock this because every time I mention foreign countries I get people spamming retarded shit. "what about hosting in Somalia!?" x50

If there's another European country you personally think can host the forum and I can actually live in, then go ahead and suggest it via email.


----------



## Null (Mar 6, 2021)

Addendum: A lot of people have sent me concerns about various countries and their anti-speech laws. I'm looking for legal opinions. I'm aware every country is ran by retards and has done retarded things. That's not what I'm interested in.

I'm also open to arrangements that involve me being quiet as long as the forum and hosting service stays open. If, for instance, a country would have very strict laws about my personal speech while operating out of that country, but they wouldn't care about anything 3rd parties said on my site, that would be an idea compromise.


----------



## Null (Mar 7, 2021)

An attorney in Poland responded to my questionnaire with a profoundly negative reply. Essentially, everything about this site is criminal in Poland and I would be personally liable for it because there are no safe harbor provisions in the country. It would also coordinate with other EU countries to remove offending content illegal in those lands.

nb4/"told you soooo" - the objective is to get real legal advice and not just go off of /pol/ opinions of what is BASED and CUCKED.


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2021)

After consulting with a Finnish website operator I am scratching Finland off the list.

I am adding Serbia and Bulgaria to the list.


----------



## Null (Apr 30, 2021)




----------

